# Thanksgiving Do's and Don'ts



## Ellie NY

The holidays are just around the corner and I'll be including Eli in our celebrations for the first time. The first hurdle is Thanksgiving. So many yummy treats for us to enjoy I want to be sure he gets in on the fun without getting sick. I thought I'd start a thread where we can discuss:
- what we can feed our babies straight off the table, 
- what we can easily modify, 
- what to avoid (some things like onions are covered in another thread)

E.g. I assume turkey is ok but the sweet potatoes need to be sugar, cinnamon, and marshmallow free. 

Also, if you have any doggy recipes to share for Thanksgiving that allow us to adapt some foods while cooking for the family that would be great!


----------



## whimsy

This will be Whimsy's first Thanksgiving. I will just feed her regular dog food to her and maybe give her a special chewer to chew on or a kong while we are eating. I think she will be more then happy with that. She is pretty easy to please. The best part for her will be playing with my 2 grandchildren. She just loves being with kids and is all worn out when they leave.( I am too! LOL)


----------



## davetgabby

Turkey's fine, just not the skin. Keep to less that ten percent of her regular food. We've had our Thanksgiving here a couple of weeks ago. Lucky ducks. Enjoy. I'm thankful we don't have any snow yet. Get rid of the bones to a safe spot that your dog can't get at.


----------



## hutsonshouse

Thankfully both of mine never "ask" for table food. When we sit down they go to their kennel and wait until we are done before they come out


----------



## Thumper

I don't give Gucci a whole lot of turkey, it gives her terrible diarrhea, even the organic/no hormone, raised in a field of flowers and oxygen type of turkey, lol) it just doesn't settle well with her.

She loves acorn squash, I cut the green ones in half and rub a little olive oil and a few spoons of brown sugar and bake them, I"'ll pour the sugar off before I feed her the squash..but she love it, its the only vegetable she'll eat, that and pumpkin.

I'd just be careful with very rich foods high in butter, and bones..

But yeah..I have to feed her what we eat, I can't make her eat her usual stuff and watch her drool after torturing her with the smells all day....that depressed look she gives me breaks me everytime...

Kara


----------



## krandall

Ellie NY said:


> The holidays are just around the corner and I'll be including Eli in our celebrations for the first time. The first hurdle is Thanksgiving. So many yummy treats for us to enjoy I want to be sure he gets in on the fun without getting sick. I thought I'd start a thread where we can discuss:
> - what we can feed our babies straight off the table,
> - what we can easily modify,
> - what to avoid (some things like onions are covered in another thread)
> 
> E.g. I assume turkey is ok but the sweet potatoes need to be sugar, cinnamon, and marshmallow free.
> 
> Also, if you have any doggy recipes to share for Thanksgiving that allow us to adapt some foods while cooking for the family that would be great!


We don't feed Kodi from the table EVER (creates bad habits like begging). We also tend to avoid tab;e scraps except in TINY quantities as training treats. Any major change in your dog's diet is likely to lead to stomach upset... which leads to poopy butt. No fun on ANY dog, but especially on a white one on a holiday!!!

A puppy is going to be over-stimulated just by the event. Try to keep things as calm as possible, and keep their food as routine as possible.


----------



## trueblue

any tips on how to keep the in-laws away?


----------



## Rita Nelson

We've made it a rule at our house that Tucker never gets table food when we're at the table eating. It has worked well since we have the family over every Sunday after church for lunch and he never begs for our food. I will occasionally give him carrots, apples, green beans, bananas or something like that as a treat though.


----------



## Ellie NY

Rita Nelson said:


> We've made it a rule at our house that Tucker never gets table food when we're at the table eating. It has worked well since we have the family over every Sunday after church for lunch and he never begs for our food. I will occasionally give him carrots, apples, green beans, bananas or something like that as a treat though.


We hardly ever give Eli human food and never feed him while we're eating. A few times my hubby gave him just a tiny taste. During the holidays I worry I might break my own rules if only to reduce my guilt.


----------



## MaggieMay

I'm guilty of putting a tiny bit of human food mixed in with maggie's kibble. I do it all the time. I know bad, but I never give it to her while we are eating, it's only at her meal time and I use bits of turkey, chicken or cheese bits for training purposes. Tiny tiny pieces. I will definitely be giving my baby some turkey with her kibble on thanksgiving. The cat will be getting it too!!! I just won't feed them off the table. Maggie and Leo the cat will be eating that turkey for a few days.  I probably give Maggie 2 tablespoons of real food with her kibble a day, 1 tablespoon per meal, mashed up tiny. I also take some kibble out of her meals to use during the day to stick in her kong.


----------



## davetgabby

MaggieMay said:


> I'm guilty of putting a tiny bit of human food mixed in with maggie's kibble. I do it all the time. I know bad, but I never give it to her while we are eating, it's only at her meal time and I use bits of turkey, chicken or cheese bits for training purposes. Tiny tiny pieces. I will definitely be giving my baby some turkey with her kibble on thanksgiving. The cat will be getting it too!!! I just won't feed them off the table. Maggie and Leo the cat will be eating that turkey for a few days.  I probably give Maggie 2 tablespoons of real food with her kibble a day, 1 tablespoon per meal, mashed up tiny. I also take some kibble out of her meals to use during the day to stick in her kong.


Hello Rod Stewart fan. LOL . I don't know why you should be feeling guilty , I agree with giving human food and so does Cindy. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-your-dog-some-people-food


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I give my dogs turkey. I feed them early when we have guests when we sit down and eat they lay near the table and face the other way. When we are done and all the guests are gone they start begging so they get a bit in their dishes. Also we can leave food on low tables and they will lay near it, but not bother it.


----------



## krandall

trueblue said:


> any tips on how to keep the in-laws away?


Have surgery the day before. That's what I'm trying this year... I'll tell you whether it was worth it after the fact!:wink:


----------



## krandall

Ellie NY said:


> We hardly ever give Eli human food and never feed him while we're eating. A few times my hubby gave him just a tiny taste. During the holidays I worry I might break my own rules if only to reduce my guilt.


Don't feel guilty about doing what's best for your pup!!!


----------



## krandall

MaggieMay said:


> I'm guilty of putting a tiny bit of human food mixed in with maggie's kibble. I do it all the time. I know bad, but I never give it to her while we are eating, it's only at her meal time and I use bits of turkey, chicken or cheese bits for training purposes. Tiny tiny pieces. I will definitely be giving my baby some turkey with her kibble on thanksgiving. The cat will be getting it too!!! I just won't feed them off the table. Maggie and Leo the cat will be eating that turkey for a few days.  I probably give Maggie 2 tablespoons of real food with her kibble a day, 1 tablespoon per meal, mashed up tiny. I also take some kibble out of her meals to use during the day to stick in her kong.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with small amounts of "human food" as long as you aren't turning your dog into a picky eater. Some people do all home cooking for their dogs, and this is ALL based on "human foods". You DO want to avoid feeding from the table, because otherwise they'll be bugging you all the time!

The issue with "human food" is that you don't want to change a dog's diet too suddenly, or you'll have tummy trouble. So if your dog is used to getting turkey on a regular basis, fine. If not, you could be in trouble with more than a few tiny pieces. (and, of course, if your dog has a sensitivity to that food, you want to avoid it completely... Kodi can't eat beef)


----------



## Thumper

Well, I have fed Gucci human food, or homecooked food for over 3 years now and they do get used to what they consume. She periodically gets kibble or canned venison dog food, but I dread giving her kibble w/o any wet food with it, because she has adjusted her daily water intake to far less than dogs that eat kibble, because she gets most of her water through her *wet* food and the constipation is HORRIBLE...omg, a constipated butt bath is WAYYYY worse than a diarrhea butt bath, and anyone who's ever dealt with it will agree, i'm sure.. lol 

But even though she's used to water based food, there are still few things that cause diarrhea and I wish it wasn't turkey, but it is.

We don't really feed her from the table, I think its annoying the whole begging thing and she won't even try that crap with me, she knows better...but my DH is more of a susceptible target, lol

I'll put the food on a plate for her , probably mix with some rice and doggie vitamins and acorn squash and turkey and feed it to her right before we sit down , that way...she'll eat and then go hump her bear and leave us alone to eat our dinner in peace..

Well, that is if she doesn't bring bear in to hump for a show.....that might not be so good.....ound:

Kara


----------



## cmwoodard14

*LOL*



trueblue said:


> any tips on how to keep the in-laws away?


Now that made me laugh out loud for real.
Good one Kim


----------



## Velma

As far as Thanksgiving, we are going to my daughter's house and Banjo is staying home.  better for him to be away from all that excitement.
As far as feeding people food, at 7 months of age, Banjo is very good. He knows not to beg from the table. He'll try it every once in a while to see if the rules have changed, but for the most part, he sits under our legs hoping to grab a few dropped crumbs. If there are any scraps left, I may give him some once the table is cleared but not always. When we occassionally eat from the living room, he will try to beg and when told "no" he knows not to beg.
Now I am guilty of "sharing" my lunch with him. I try to give him some meat and/or cheese and he sits at the side of my chair (I eat in the living room) and sits by my chair being very good about waiting for me to share a bite with him.
I am amazed that he is so very good about the food thing. So far, nothing seems to upset his stomach and likes most foods. If he doesn't, he just spits it out. He's such a good baby!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie is such a beggar. I was a harda** for the first year. Then I thought why not, she is mine and I don't care what anyone else thinks. So, we have compromised. She will sit patiently and wait for me to finish eating and I will leave her one bite of whatever meat we have or if not meat, just let her lick the plate. She is happy and so am I. By the way, if you have annoying guests for dinner and don't ever want them to come back. Let the dog lick the plate--then pick it up and declare it clean and put it in the cabinet.. Works every time--just don't forget that you put it in the dish cabinet.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> Have surgery the day before. That's what I'm trying this year... I'll tell you whether it was worth it after the fact!:wink:


Wow, Karen, isn't that a bit extreme??! ound:ound:ound:

You guys are too funny (Lucile and Kim)! It used to bother me, long ago, when I would see people feeding their dogs off the human plates. Ha, now Augie gets a small human plate as his food plate - we just pick it up every day and put it through the dishwasher. We have never fed him at the table so he doesn't beg either. But, man, if we bring home a rotisserie chicken from the deli and cut it up in the kitchen, he is wiggling and squirming so bad. That is is FAVORITE!!

This is going to be a quiet Thanksgiving for us. Not sure any family is going to make it. Growing up, it was a HUGE affair with all the aunts and uncles and cousins on my dad's side of the family. I didn't appreciate it enough at the time. Ah - memories.......


----------



## krandall

Yeah, the timing isn't great, because from what I've heard, I probably won't be able to eat much. But I leave for Taiwan the day after Thanksgiving, and the doc said it was important to have done before I go.

I have a stricture in my esophagus and it has blocked a few times. He doesn't want to take a chance that it will happen in a foreign country.


----------



## Kathie

Abby has become a beggar much to my dismay! I was so careful not to give her people food in the beginning but since she was afraid of DH for a long time I broke down and let him "share" pretzels with her in the evening watching TV. Well, two years later it seems we're sharing everything that is edible for a dog! I don't let her beg from the table but DH doesn't agree - thinks we should be able to do what we want - after all she won't grow up to be an ax-murderer or anything.......lol So, she is spoiled but at least she doesn't aggresively beg but lays quietly beside his chair. 

Karen, doesn't Dairy Queen make a pumpkin pie milkshake or something like that? 
Hope your surgery goes well and you enjoy your trip.


----------



## sashamom

davetgabby said:


> Hello Rod Stewart fan. LOL . I don't know why you should be feeling guilty , I agree with giving human food and so does Cindy. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-your-dog-some-people-food


I had always heard that turkey is bad for dogs so looked this up. Here are a couple of things to keep in mind. Just like chicken bones, turkey bones splinter and can cause blockage or perforation of the intestine. Also use caution when feeding your dog turkey skin. It's great for a treat, but too much can cause a case of canine pancreatitis. 
Canine pancreatitis causes severe diarrhea and vomiting which can lead to dehydration. 
Other symptoms include: severe pain, refusal to eat, crying, weakness and irritability.

I am an over protective mother to dogs and adult kids -- just ask them. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper

This talk about our dogs begging, etc, reminds me of the story one of the doctors I worked for told about her dog. Her husband spoiled the dog rotten, some kind of terrier. He actually set a place at the table for the dog and the dog ate with them! 

Karen, hope your surgery goes well. And that you have a great trip!

Speaking of pumpkin milkshakes - has anyone tried the Schwann's (sp) Autumn something ice cream???? Oh my...... it is pumpkin with a cinnamon swirl and praline (I think) in it. It is a seasonal flavor and I hope our Schwann man runs out of it soon....so I won't have to buy it any more! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Karen, doesn't Dairy Queen make a pumpkin pie milkshake or something like that?
> Hope your surgery goes well and you enjoy your trip.


Gee, I don't know! I better check out that pumpkin pie shake!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd

Karen what are the symptoms of this stricture? Not that I need anymore things to go wrong with me, but is it like a choking thing and food won't go down? Good luck on the surgery.


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Karen, doesn't Dairy Queen make a pumpkin pie milkshake or something like that?
> Hope your surgery goes well and you enjoy your trip.


Gee, I don't know! I better check out that pumpkin pie shake!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Thanks! I'm focusing on the trip, not the surgery.


----------



## davetgabby

sashamom said:


> I had always heard that turkey is bad for dogs so looked this up. Here are a couple of things to keep in mind. Just like chicken bones, turkey bones splinter and can cause blockage or perforation of the intestine. Also use caution when feeding your dog turkey skin. It's great for a treat, but too much can cause a case of canine pancreatitis.
> Canine pancreatitis causes severe diarrhea and vomiting which can lead to dehydration.
> Other symptoms include: severe pain, refusal to eat, crying, weakness and irritability.
> 
> I am an over protective mother to dogs and adult kids -- just ask them. LOL


yep,any cooked bones and skin are no-nos.


----------



## davetgabby

krandall said:


> Yeah, the timing isn't great, because from what I've heard, I probably won't be able to eat much. But I leave for Taiwan the day after Thanksgiving, and the doc said it was important to have done before I go.
> 
> I have a stricture in my esophagus and it has blocked a few times. He doesn't want to take a chance that it will happen in a foreign country.


Hang tough. Have a good holiday, Karen.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, Have a great trip. After surgery you will feel so much better when you eat. I spent years with esophagus problems and the doctors never checked for that in 1995 I had two surgerys OMG how different I feel today. Mine was a bit different I drank lye as a child. My esophagus will always be left in rough shape but no more bleeding and I can eat!


----------



## MaggieMay

davetgabby said:


> Hello Rod Stewart fan. LOL . I don't know why you should be feeling guilty , I agree with giving human food and so does Cindy. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-your-dog-some-people-food


I LOVE all the Dog Star Daily advice!!! so great. I am so happy I ended up with a good puppy kindergarten trainer, I just stumbled on her, w/o a recommendation. All the stuff on that site seems to be exactly what my trainer follows. It really makes sense, and it really seems to be working for my Maggie!!!

Oh and the Maggie May name that yes did come from the Rod song, is pretty funny b/c I NEVER call maggie that!! It's Magg-a- moo, Magg-a-loo, Maggie-loo-who!!! Never Maggie May!! Funny...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanksgiving Precaution: 

Make sure you know where your pup is at all times! With many guests, you need to watch that front door.


----------



## Kathie

Great advice, Linda! This sumer when the grandchildren were here that happened to us and I had to run down the road after Abby. Luckily, I remembered the trick or turning around and running back towards home and she followed me right back! But, it could have been a disaster so we just can't be too careful!


----------

